# HO Sprint Cars...



## zig

Is anyone on HOBBY TALK interested in racing HO Sprint Cars?

If so what kind of bodies and chassis do you race?

Zig


----------



## zig

Hello,
I have raced Sprint Cars off and on, for the past 17 years in Indiana and Michigan, and have collected and raced HO Slot Cars since I was a kid... and have always had an urge to covert them into Sprint Cars.

I have made HO Sprint Car Bodies from Paper,Bondo,and even carved them from Balsa Wood. None of these mediums seemed to work well or last long,and the lexan bodies that were available didn't look much like a real sprinter and also didn't last long.

About 3 years ago a friend of mine bought some resin cast sprint bodies and when I seen them I knew I had to learn how to cast them... I have had some success at casting bodies, and I'm presently working up a "New" type of lexan body.

You can view some of my work at http://www.geocities.com/gregzickafoose/mypage.html 

ZIG


----------



## AfxToo

-----


----------



## boehlers3

*HO Sprinters*

Hey Zig,

The rules meeting for HOCOC is coming up next saturday 4/2. I would like to propose a sprint division using your bodies. They are going to ask what is the availability. We have about 90 members. Would they all be able to get one in a reasonable amout of time? Also do you have a sampe of a finished car that I could present at the meeting? I would return the car immediately after the meeting. Any help on this matter would be appreciated.


Thanks TJ


----------



## mtyoder

We used to race lexan bodied super G+ with both wings, talk about harry. We also raced resin bodied ones with jlto chassis. I think with you zig. If your the same zig I'm thinkin of.


----------



## fordcowboy

How do you get a hold of him? The email address link doesn't go anywhere.
--fordcowboy


----------



## zig

AfxToo said:


> Sure. We race lexan sprint cars bodies on stock Tyco 440X2 narrow chassis. Tried it with wings but the wings either fell off or made marshalling a real chore - so no more wings.


Hello AFxToo,
When we raced tyco 440x2's my favorite body was the MADD products sprint body with wings... it looked the most realisitic of all that were available.

Being from Indiana the non-wing USAC style sprints hit pretty close to home!

My Lexan sprint body was made to fit Thunderjets and JLTO chassis, but a similar one could be done for tyco's ???

Zig


----------



## zig

Hello TJ,
This is interesting!
Please tell me more!
Who are the HOCOC? Where are you located? What kind of chassis are you using for your sprint class?

My newest body is made for Thunderjets and JLTO's using the Hot Rod Wheelbase.
It will be available as winged or non-winged version, the winged version features vacu-formed wing bodies and sides.

Zig


----------



## boehlers3

*Hococ*

Hi Zig,

HOCOC is in New England. We are a slot car club that began in the eighties. You can check us out at. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/HOCOCSLOTCARRACING/
HOCOC stands for HO circuit of champions. We will be using JL chassis. I started racing with HOCOC around 81-82 I was 13 . Let me know how you feel. Also let us know if you can accomidate our needs..

Thanks TJ


----------



## zig

Hey Craig,
Yep I'm the same Zig, We raced Tyco 440's at The Pit Shop in Huntington In. and JLTO Winged Sprints at Goshen In. and Bellflower Speedway in Elkhart In. Hi Tim!

My Lexan T-Jet Sprint Body was made with the JLTO's in mind... No more top heavy wings from the diecast cars rather lexan wings that look just like them.

Zig
P.S. I still have your hand carved Gremlin Modified body...


----------



## zig

Hello fordcowboy,
Sorry about the Email link not working... I got locked out of my geocities page about a year ago,it's a long story but the page builder that I used was updated and my old computer with windows 95 would'nt load the page builder anymore. The old computer died and the new one with windows XP opened it right up! I'm in the proccess of updating my geo cities page... I'll get it fixed

Zig


----------



## zig

Thanks TJ,

I had to join your group so, now you have to join mine! 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/hosprintcarracing_group/ I'm going to go back there now!

Zig


----------



## Sundance

:wave: Hey Zig Long time no talk to. Bellflower Speedway was not active this year. I have a new job so next season we'll be back in shape to do some sprint racing. I had to move the track ( MY OLDEST MOVED BACK HOME) I have been thinking of trying to find a better place for it. Get somthing weekly going. Later Sundance


----------



## zig

boehlers3 said:


> Hi Zig,
> 
> HOCOC is in New England. We are a slot car club that began in the eighties. You can check us out at. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/HOCOCSLOTCARRACING/
> HOCOC stands for HO circuit of champions. We will be using JL chassis. I started racing with HOCOC around 81-82 I was 13 . Let me know how you feel. Also let us know if you can accomidate our needs..
> 
> Thanks TJ


Since your using JLTO's here's some pictures...


























This body is similar to today's Eagle Sprint Cars...
Features include modern style scoop hood,flat right side arm guard,vacu-formed wings,and molded in nose wing mounts.

The PROTOTYPE shown here does not include the most recent revisions,mold now has front and rear bumpers,and all four torsion arms.

The chassis is a Box Stock JL tuff one,rear wheels are AJ's threaded aluminum dual flange with slip on silicones... Fronts are old SUPER II o-rings,I used 1/16" eyelets for front axel bushings.

The body is mounted by putting the front axel thru the body in the hot rod wheelbase holes. The wings are mounted with shoe goo or foam tape.

Zig


----------



## boehlers3

*Sprinter*

Hey Zig,

What are the chances of getting a sample by next saturday? How much is a finished car?

Thanks TJ


----------



## boehlers3

Oh Zig ,

Almost forgot, I am a member. Already.


TJ


----------



## JordanZ870

Sweet Jebus, Zig, thats an awsome body! I have bookmarked your site! I would love to own some of those! :thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy

Zig,
Can you shoot me some prices on the 2 ea of the NW-1, SL, JL-1, and 440X2 Sprints? You can email me. [email protected]
Thanks,
Fordcowboy


----------



## mmmoose1

Looks like you will be busy for a while Greg. I have finaly scraped up enough cash to get the bullring oval routed. Are you still interested in racing maybe in Ft Wayne? How thick are your new JLTO sprint bodies? Moose


----------



## zig

*Progress Report*



boehlers3 said:


> Hey Zig,
> 
> What are the chances of getting a sample by next saturday? How much is a finished car?
> 
> Thanks TJ


 I started out wanting to make two versions of this body, one with wings and one without... at this point I can produce this non-wing body.










The Lasoski car that I posted earlier was a test shot that I pulled over a different plug some time ago... it has a few cobwebs and rough spots that are not visible in the photos. 

I have a few more test shot and blem bodies laying around but I don't really want to send you one of those,if you know what I mean!

I have been tinkering around this weekend and the winged body master mold will be poured before I go to bed tonite... along with the masters for the nose wing, main top wing body, and the driver.

What I can do is keep you informed on the progress and post more pictures as the project comes together, I can at least have a bunch of pictures ready for you by Saturday! I'm planning to offer kits for both cars and a line of replacement parts... 

Zig


----------



## zig

Hi Moose,
Racing in Ft. Wayne sounds interesting!

I'm still playing around with different sizes of lexan, most lexan bodies are .005 to .010 I think that is too thin! You spend lottsa time painting them up... and destroy them in a few races.

I'm thinking .015 to .017 for the bodies that's about the thickness of a 1/10 scale R.C. body and should hold up for a good long time... .005 to .010 for the wings.

See Ya!
Zig


----------



## zig

*Progress Report*



zig said:


> I have been tinkering around this weekend and the winged body master mold will be poured before I go to bed tonite... along with the masters for the nose wing, main top wing body, and the driver.
> 
> What I can do is keep you informed on the progress and post more pictures as the project comes together, I can at least have a bunch of pictures ready for you by Saturday! I'm planning to offer kits for both cars and a line of replacement parts...
> 
> Zig


The master mold came out good and I pulled a few sets of wings and a couple of bodies. So far so good!

Zig


----------



## Sundance

*Hey Zig*

Zig send me an e-mail I have some questions to ask you. Tim


----------



## zig

*Update*



zig said:


> The master mold came out good and I pulled a few sets of wings and a couple of bodies. So far so good!
> 
> Zig


Project is still moving forward... I have started a photo album over at Yahoo groups HOCOC showing instructions for building one of my lexan body kits.

It's down to wings and decals...

I am still having a bit of trouble getting the nose wing mounts to form without leaving cobwebs between them and the hood scoop, and am starting to wonder if its worth doing two versions or not because the nose wing mounts are the only difference??? 

What would you guys think about mounting the nose wing on the non wing body with two sided foam tape?

Zig


----------



## zig

zig said:


> Project is still moving forward... I have started a photo album over at Yahoo groups HOCOC showing instructions for building one of my lexan body kits.
> 
> It's down to wings and decals...
> 
> I am still having a bit of trouble getting the nose wing mounts to form without leaving cobwebs between them and the hood scoop, and am starting to wonder if its worth doing two versions or not because the nose wing mounts are the only difference???
> 
> What would you guys think about mounting the nose wing on the non wing body with two sided foam tape?
> 
> Zig


Here is a picture of the Lexan Winged Sprint...









What do you think?
Zig


----------



## SCJ

Zig,

I didn't know anyone else was producing a resin sprint car kit! They look nice, very much like the modern cars.



I'm interrsted in your vintage GR cars though....what do you make for the standard Tjet chassis?



-------------------------

www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ

Zig-

What happened to you?

GP cars for standard Tjet chassis in resin, what do you make?

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## zig

SCJ said:


> Zig-
> 
> What happened to you?
> 
> GP cars for standard Tjet chassis in resin, what do you make?
> 
> --------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com



The only one of my grand prix cars that will fit a standard t-jet is the Ferrari.

I'm still planning to get the molds back out and cast some more,but I'm trying to get the Lexan Sprint Car up and rolling first... 
Thanks for your interest,
Zig


----------



## zig

New PIcture...










ZIG


----------



## vaBcHRog

Looking good Zig

Roger Corrie


----------



## EBasil

Zig, your cars look great, and light!


Here's a Heister body on a Lifelike...


----------



## vaBcHRog

Good looking car ED

Roger Corrie


----------



## EBasil

Thanks Roger! By the way, it's Erik or "EB", but not "Ed".


----------



## zig

Thanks Guys,
Here's a progress report on my lexan body project...











I think that the non-wing body is ready to go!
The bodies are all coming out good with very few cobwebs, smooth and uniform thickness. I'm using SIG .017 Polycarbonate "lexan" they seem to be pretty tough.
I also deepened the lines in the plug to make the top of the hood, rollcage openings,outline of the headers and torsion arms, and the trim line around the nose stand out better.
Now I need to get one of these painted up too!

ZIG :thumbsup:


----------



## Sundance

When are you going to start selling them?  Tim


----------



## zig

Hi Tim,
I hope to have some ready to sell real soon, as you already know mandatory overtime at work takes away a lot of hobby time at home... 

Zig


----------



## zig

*Lexan Sprint Body Update*

Hi Guys,
Like I told Tim my fulltime job is requiring a lot of extra time these days...

However, I have met my required hours early this week,and plan to get some body work done this weekend.

I purchased enough lexan to produce about 100 kits,

The bugs seem to be all worked out of the winged body,

And I have also started tinkering with a Winged Sprint Body for the narrow Tyco 440x2 that looks like the T-Jet body but it's been slammed down into the weeds! :thumbsup: 

ZIG


----------



## Sundance

Thanks Zig Keep me posted on whats happening. We have started our every other week schedule for the summer Bellflower will be running this fall. It will be portable so I hope to have more shows. Tim :wave:


----------



## CORO KID

Zig if your still hanging around the board you got mail
thanks
COROKID


----------



## zig

*440x2 Sprint Body Update...*

Here's a picture of the master for my 440x2 Winged Sprint body...










I used a bare 440x2 chassis for the plug to be sure it will fit just right.
The body is the same as my T-Jet Sprint but it's lowered to be competative with Madd Products, and Thunderbolt bodies...
This body will have the nose wing, side panels, and headers formed in and use the same top wing as my T-Jet sprints. :thumbsup: 

ZIG


----------



## zig

*Test Pull...*



zig said:


> I used a bare 440x2 chassis for the plug to be sure it will fit just right.
> The body is the same as my T-Jet Sprint but it's lowered to be competative with Madd Products, and Thunderbolt bodies...
> This body will have the nose wing, side panels, and headers formed in and use the same top wing as my T-Jet sprints...


I pulled a test body today to make sure what it will look like, have to be real carefull at this point because the master plug is fragile...










ZIG


----------



## zig

*440x2 Test Fit...*



zig said:


> I pulled a test body today to make sure what it will look like, have to be real carefull at this point because the master plug is fragile...


Couldn't resist fitting it to a chassis...










ZIG


----------



## zig

*Test Shot Painted*

I slapped a quick Kinser paint job on the test shot body...




























ZIG


----------



## zig

*Comparison*

These pictures show size compared to MADD Products sprint body...



















ZIG


----------



## Sundance

Looks great Zig Keep up the good work Sundance :thumbsup:


----------



## zig

Thank's Tim,

How is your portable maxx track project coming?

ZIG


----------



## Sundance

Hey Zig Its not as far as I would like ,but it will be ready for Fall racing.
Tim :thumbsup:


----------



## zig

*HO Sprint Cars ???*

I was reading about a true scale gp car on another thread, and it got me thinking about what a true scale sprint car would be...

The biggest difference between Midgets, Sprints, and Champ Dirt cars or "USAC Silver Bullet Series" car, is the wheelbase and the cubic inches of the engines.

Real Sprint Cars have a wheelbase of 84 to 89 inches, a car that was built for 1/4 mile bullrings would use the 84 inch wheelbase to help get them around the tight corners. 
A car built fo 3/8 to 1/2 mile tracks would use an 86 inch wheelbase, the 89 inch wheelbase would be for the biggest tracks 1/2 to 1 mile.
Also most chassis builders offer what they call 39, 40, and 41 inch cars,this is the distance from the back of the engine to the center of the rear axel,this places the weight of the engine forward or rearward to give it more or less forward bite... the 40 inchers are the most popular.
The maximum width is 78 inches from the outside of the left tire to the outside of the right tire,with a maximum offset of 4 inches.

Let's scale one down... 
84 + 89 = 173 divide by 2 = 86.5 average wheelbase.
86.5 divide by 87 = .994" wheelbase in 1/87 scale.
78 divide by 87 = .898" width in 1/87 scale.
Conclusion: A true scale HO or 1/87 scale sprint car would have a 1" wheelbase,and a max width of 7/8" isn't that a micro-machine slot car?

Now let's get realistic...
Most HO slot car chassis have aprox. 1-1/2" wheelbases if you use the longest front axel holes,with exception to a Marchon MR-1, and Tyco Pan in the longest holes measure aprox. 1-11/16 inches, and an AF/X Specialty chassis could be as long as 1-13/16 inches.

Let's assume that if we use the long wheelbase of 1.5 inches to be equall to the longest sprint wheelbase of 89" and round up to 90"
90 inches divide by 60 = 1.5 inches 1-1/2" wheelbase in 1/60 scale.
78 inches divide by 60 = 1.3 inches 1-5/16" max width in 1/60 scale.

Conclusion: What we think of as an HO Scale Sprint Car is really 1/60th scale. Anything longer than 1-1/2 inches is a champ dirt car or "USAC Silver Bullet Series" car, a short wheelbase t-jet with tuff one or t-jet size wheels and tires is a midget...

Now I know why the Lifelike Renegage Racer looks so wierd,it has a 1/60th scale chassis,with a 1/50th scale body???

ZIG


----------



## zig

*440 Sprint Body, Problems Have Developed...*

Hi Guys,
Ran into trouble with my lexan bodies...
It seems that the material I purchased, enough to produce 100 bodies, doesn't want to form properly...

I have been using "SIG" .017 polycarbonate for most of my prototypes,and have had pretty good results.

The new material is "GE LEXAN" .015, What's happening is that this material seems to have a bit more tensil strength, and is not wanting to form up tight to the sides of the body plug.

I have done a little more smoothing to the plug, and added a bit more detailing but don't think that's the problem?

Just wanted to let everyone know what's going on...
ZIG
P.S. I would value any suggestions


----------



## zig

*440 Sprint Problems...*



zig said:


> Hi Guys,
> Ran into trouble with my lexan bodies...
> It seems that the material I purchased, enough to produce 100 bodies, doesn't want to form properly...



All is not lost...
I spent about 6 hours forming bodies today, tried to make about 20 pulls with the GE Lexan and got ONE usable body... 

The material is the problem, 
I also pulled 12 bodies from .030" polycarbonate with no problems at all. 
Man these things are tough!
2 bodies from SIG .017 polycarbonate,no problems.
And 2 bodies from Evergreen .020 styrene,I gotta say that the styrene did a nice job of bringing out the details...

Is .030 too thick to use for an HO Body ???

Zig


----------



## mmmoose1

What kind of detail are you getting with.030? That thickness is about the same as a thin resin cast body. You might be better off using that to make dare I say it full fendered bodies that don't have all the sharp angles that your sprint car has. BTW.. I was approached about building a routed HO dirt oval 4x12 for Summit Speedway. They already have the 18 volt adjustable power supply and the scoring system. It looks like as soon as I can get someone to make it they will supply all the materials to do it. Would you be interested in being a body supplier? Call me at home some time. M00SE


----------



## zig

*440 Winged Sprint .030"*



mmmoose1 said:


> What kind of detail are you getting with.030? That thickness is about the same as a thin resin cast body. You might be better off using that to make dare I say it full fendered bodies that don't have all the sharp angles that your sprint car has.
> M00SE


Hi Moose,









I would have to say at least as good as the thin stuff... if not better!

The thicker material seems to soak the heat deeper into the plastic,as it takes a few seconds longer to heat,and this allows the material to form into every little crevice.

I know that the picture is a little blurry but if you look close enough you can see the header,side panel,and pitman arm.

The thicker material does have it's own drawbacks,because it takes longer to heat up, it is easy to overheat and it will blister and get pinholes like a resin body. Also you have the weight factor to consider, it is 3 to 5 times thicker than conventional lexan bodies... for a Tiny Sprint Car Body it might not be too bad, but something bigger like a Dirt Late Model or NASCAR :freak: may be to heavy? Maybe .020 for those? 
Zig


----------



## zig

*440 Sprint Car .030" continued...*

What's better, thick or thin ???

Here's what I think,
I've built quite a few lexan Sprint and Indy cars over the years, and to be quite honest I never really liked the .005" thick bodies for one reason...

You spend a lot of time trimming them out just right, carefully paint them up to look real nice, and then DESTROY THEM in a few races...
That's why I wanted to make them thicker. Sure a weightless .005 body is going to be fast,but by the time you spend 3 bucks for a body, buy paint for lexan, and add few more bucks for decals you could easily have 10-15 dollars invested in a body that isn't going to live long.

I have to admit that .030 is pretty thick, however for a magnet car like a Tyco 440x2 that travels 1000 scale MPH it might make sense to use a heavier body for durability.

Wings on the other hand should be light to keep the weight as low as possible.

ZIG


----------



## mmmoose1

I like my bodies to be durable,nothin fries me worse that to make up a nice lexan or ultra thin resin body and trash it in a few races. Make em thick.
Greg there is a guy who used to race RC at the PAL club who has a CNC router that can handle 4X8 panels in can you believe it? Huntington. He says he can stay in .020 over the 4X8 sheet and is working to get it better. Moose


----------



## zig

Hi Moose,
Sounds interesting... Check out the Georgia Clay Oval at Stillwell Racing.
http://www.stillwellracing.com/Track%20Photos.htm
You may have seen this one, IT'S AWESOME!!!

Zig


----------



## zig

*1/60th scale Sprint Car...*



zig said:


> I was reading about a true scale gp car on another thread, and it got me thinking about what a true scale sprint car would be...
> 
> Let's assume that if we use the long wheelbase of 1.5 inches to be equall to the longest sprint wheelbase of 89" and round up to 90"
> 90 inches divide by 60 = 1.5 inches 1-1/2" wheelbase in 1/60 scale.
> 78 inches divide by 60 = 1.3 inches 1-5/16" max width in 1/60 scale.
> 
> Conclusion: What we think of as an HO Scale Sprint Car is really 1/60th scale. Anything longer than 1-1/2 inches is a champ dirt car or "USAC Silver Bullet Series" car, a short wheelbase t-jet with tuff one or t-jet size wheels and tires is a midget...
> 
> ZIG


Here's a few more interesting 1/60 scale Sprint Car measurements...

Nose Wing: Max Size 2' x 3' = .400" x .600"
Top Wing: Max Size 5' x 5' = 1.00" x 1.00"
Sideboards: 40" x 60" = .660" x 1.00"

15" Racing Wheel = .250" diameter.

Un-Driven wheel widths "front"
Dirt: 8" max = .130" wide
Paved: 10" Max = .160 wide

Driven wheel widths "rear"
18" max = .300 wide...
NOTE:18" wides are the most commonly used on Right Rears, left rears vary a lot because they are used to setup stagger, and range from...
14" to 16" wide = .230" to .260" wide.

Tires however are not Quite as easy to scale,these are the smallest and largest sizes from Hoosier Racing Tire's catalog...

Pavement:
Front,24"-25" dia. x 8"-12" wide = .400"-.416" dia. x .133"-.200" wide.
NOTE:left front may be 8-10-12 wide,right front is always 12 wide...
Rear,25"-28" dia. x 13"-17"wide = .416"-.460" dia. x .200"-.283" wide.
NOTE:left rears may be 13-14-15 wide,right rear is always 17 wide...

Dirt:
Front,27" dia. x 8.5" wide = .450" x .140" wide.
NOTE:both front tires for wing and non-wing are aprox. the same size
Rear,27"-33" dia. x 14"-18" wide = .450"-.550"dia. x .230"- .300" wide.
NOTE:left rears for wing are 15" wide,non-wing are 14" wide... right rear for wing 18" wide,non-wing 17" wide. 

Conclusion: STOCK Tyco 440x2 wheels are actually pretty close to 1/60th scale, fronts .250" dia x .187 wide,thats just a bit wider than a 15x10" pavement wheel... .250 dia. x .280 wide is equall to a 17" wide rear, an AJ's dual flange rear would be just like a 15x18 bead lock wheel...

Stock 440 front tires are .380" dia. rears are .450" about the same as a right rear pavement tire...

Tires sizes are not going to be as realistic,because we all want to run as low profile tires as possible for handling, but by running different width tires we can simulate stagger. (Tires should be black only! I have never seen any neon gumdrops on a real sprinter  )

ZIG


----------



## zig

*Lexan 440 Sprint Car update...*

For anyone still interested, here's whats up...

I still can't form the GE LEXAN material, I hunted all over the net for information and found out that this type of material is the hardest to form due to it's high tensile strength and resistance to heat.

The company that built my machine sells an device called a pressure dome that aplies pressure to the outside,while the vacuum pulls on the inside to form this type of plastic... I havn't checked on pricing for it yet but it looks like I need to.

Meanwhile,
I have used up all of my SIG .017 polycarbonate? and have 15 body kits just about ready to go... these are intended to go to one of our members to help start a class at their local races.

Since I can't form my top wing bodies, I built a jig to bend them to a uniform 1" x 1" the wing sides are formed and will mount with 2 sided tape or adhesive.

As for the .030 thick bodies, I have about a dozen or so of these and some material to make more...

The bottom line is that finding enough of the rite kind of material is my biggest problem... I placed orders at two local hobby shops over the weekend but they only order from SIG about once a month!

Stay tuned,
ZIG


----------



## Sundance

You the man Zig! R u still casting JL sprint kits? Tim


----------



## zig

*JL-1 sprint kits?*



Sundance said:


> You the man Zig! R u still casting JL sprint kits? Tim


Hi Tim,
I still have the original JL body mold... it's in sad shape  
Are you ready for JL-2 ???
ZIG


----------



## Sundance

Got any pics Zig?


----------



## zig

Sundance said:


> Got any pics Zig?



Only in my mind :tongue: 

What I'm thinking is...
1) The tail on JL-1 was too short, it needs to still be small but drop down lower.

2) There was nothing on the sides, how about some headers and side panels?

3) It could use a more realistic driver.

4) Rollcage... i'm thinking music wire this time with something molded into the body to mount it...

ZIG


----------



## Sundance

Sounds real good to me. Keep me posted Tim :wave:


----------



## zig

*440 Sprint Car Update*



zig said:


> For anyone still interested, here's whats up...
> The bottom line is that finding enough of the rite kind of material is my biggest problem... I placed orders at two local hobby shops over the weekend but they only order from SIG about once a month!
> Stay tuned,
> ZIG


The first two orders of 440 bodies have been sent out,
I picked up more .015 material and am about ready to pop some more out!

7 bodies went east...
8 bodies went south...

ZIG


----------



## zig

*Sprints @ Summit*



mmmoose1 said:


> I was approached about building a routed HO dirt oval 4x12 for Summit Speedway. They already have the 18 volt adjustable power supply and the scoring system. It looks like as soon as I can get someone to make it they will supply all the materials to do it. Would you be interested in being a body supplier? M00SE



Hi Moose,
What kind of chassis and bodies do we want to race at Summit?

I have some .015 non-wing bodies for T-Jet and JLTO...

I wasted a lot of GOOD .017 material on the "Winged" for T-Jet and JLTO,and already want to revise the nose wing, more like the 440 style!!!

And last but not least, the 440 x 2 Winged Sprint... I'd also like to do a 440 non-wing too!

Sundance wants more JLTO Winged Sprints...

ZIG


----------



## zig

*More lexan bodies...*



zig said:


> The first two orders of 440 bodies have been sent out,
> I picked up more .015 material and am about ready to pop some more out!
> 
> ZIG


Pulled some more lexan bodies today...

440 x 2 Winged Sprint .015 (10 in stock)
440 x 2 Winged Sprint .030 (6 in stock) 

T-Jet non-wing Sprint .015 (12 in stock)
T-Jet Winged Sprint .015 (6 in stock)

I also rounded up about a dozen assorted "BLEM" kits... These all have some defects but nothing that would make them not work... CHEAP :thumbsup: 
If anyone is interested in them I'll make a list, if not I may add them in as a bonus on some ePay auctions?

ZIG


----------



## zig

*Sprints @ Summit ?*



zig said:


> Hi Moose,
> What kind of chassis and bodies do we want to race at Summit?
> I have some .015 non-wing bodies for T-Jet and JLTO...
> 
> Wasted a lot of GOOD .017 material on the "Winged" for T-Jet and JLTO,and already want to revise the nose wing, more like the 440 style!!!
> 
> And last but not least, the 440 x 2 Winged Sprint... I'd also like to do a 440 non-wing too!
> 
> Sundance wants more JLTO Winged Sprints...
> ZIG


"I'll take an assortment of blems(one of each) to use as test mules at Summit. I pick up the wood Friday and start work on the track next week. Moose"

Hi Moose,
I can also start making a set of IROC cars for starters...
How about four Non-Wing sprints,with JLTO chassis and AF/X sized wheels like our coupes have?
RED, YELLOW, Blue, White ?

See Ya,
ZIG


----------



## mmmoose1

zig said:


> "I'll take an assortment of blems(one of each) to use as test mules at Summit. I pick up the wood Friday and start work on the track next week. Moose"
> 
> Hi Moose,
> I can also start making a set of IROC cars for starters...
> How about four Non-Wing sprints,with JLTO chassis and AF/X sized wheels like our coupes have?
> RED, YELLOW, Blue, White ?
> 
> See Ya,
> ZIG


That will work. I need to get ahold of you to get you the molds and masters from the resin days. I am thinking that we could get the newbies set up with one chassis to run wingless sprints and coupes. Do you think the Moose coupe plug can be pulled to make a vac body?? I also have plugs of the ASA old school dirt cars that we could run on 440 wide chassis like the latemodels we ran at Sundance's track. 
The track will be 4x12 routed dirt colored formica with a 22 inch radius outside lane and 1.5 inch lane spacing. I will finaly be able to use the router set up you made for me. I am just a little nervous about laying down the rail. I will hace extra material to make a couple of skidpads for practice first. I will be home Sunday, Moose


----------



## zig

*Sprints @ Summit*



mmmoose1 said:


> That will work. I need to get ahold of you to get you the molds and masters from the resin days. I am thinking that we could get the newbies set up with one chassis to run wingless sprints and coupes. Do you think the Moose coupe plug can be pulled to make a vac body?? I also have plugs of the ASA old school dirt cars that we could run on 440 wide chassis like the latemodels we ran at Sundance's track. Moose


Hi Moose,
Here's what I think...

1) Non-Wing "USAC" Sprints...
Chassis: JL or T-Jet "Stock"... Width 1-5/16 max. May Not Be Modified!
Wheels: Racing Wheels and Axels may be used. (AF/X or T-Jet size)
Tires: Slip On Silicone Rear Must Be Black.
Body: Lexan Sprint Car Body, Must have complete rollcage,and driver.

2) 440 Winged "Outlaw" Sprints...
Chassis: Tyco Magnum 440,440x2,440x3 "Stock" Width 1-5/16 max. NO Pans, (Traction magnets must be removed.) May Not Be Modified!
Wheels: Racing Wheels and axels may be used.
Tires: Slip On Silicone Rear Must Be Black.
Body: Lexan Sprint Car Body, Must have complete rollcage,and driver.
Wings: Mandatory Top wing may not exceed 1-1/16" x 1-1/16"

NOTE: Anything that is not "Box Stock" such as Lifelike or Tyco Nascar ect, will always be a "Builders" class. These proposed guidelines could produce a couple of very competative and fun classes, that would still be affordable.

1. non-wing sprints, I now that we don't want FRAY cars for our spec chassis,but as we all know the biggest problem with racing JLTO's is that the first thing you want to do is change the soft axels and wobbly wheels! 
Another thing is that with all the talk about Johnny Lightning being sold to RC2 is weather or not we will be able to get chassis and parts for them?
I think what is going to happen is that more and more parts are going to be interchanged between JL's and t-jets,so realisticly the easiest way to police it is to run JL or Stock "Grey Tip" arms, stock or TO magnets, and either chassis,and just watch for obvious things like re-winding,poly mag's ect.

2. Winged Sprints, Again we don't want to run Neo Cars as our spec class,but with so many different variations of 440's out there,removing the traction magnets would discourage trying to run "Rocket" arms ect. We would just look for things like bearings,re-winding,cobalt and poly mags ect.

3. Lexan Bodies, the lower cost of lexan bodies would help offset the cost of buying racing wheels. Cars equiped with racing wheels will handle better than stock wheels making them easier to drive and more dependable. :thumbsup: 

Anyone have any other idea's or thought on the subject? 

ZIG


----------



## zig

*Hey Moose*



zig said:


> 1) Non-Wing "USAC" Sprints...
> Chassis: JL or T-Jet "Stock"... Width 1-5/16 max. May Not Be Modified!
> Wheels: Racing Wheels and Axels may be used. (AF/X or T-Jet size)
> Tires: Slip On Silicone Rear Must Be Black.
> Body: Lexan Sprint Car Body, Must have complete rollcage,and driver.



I've got a pretty good start on some Non-Wing Sprint IROC cars...
Started with five new JL 500 Chassis, removed the Tuff One wheels and axels, added NOS T-Jet Axels in the rear, with AJ's .230 I.D. x .410 O.D. x .295 W double/single flange rear wheels. The fronts are Hot Rod wheels with the small grooved tires... guide pins are mounted with 2-56 screws with nuts this looks like just enough weight to keep them in the slots!

The bodies are all cut out and fitted to the chassis they are mounted using the front axel (in the hot rod wheelbase) with pins to keep the tail down!

I'll get some pictures of them soon! :thumbsup: 

ZIG


----------



## zig

*Slimline Midget/Big Car*

New Slimline Midget/Big Car Body!
This little body was modeled after a toy plastic race car that I
picked up a while back, I think it was a cracker jack prize, or a
party favor don't know for sure? But is struck me as a good likeness
to the big cars and midgets from the late 30's to early 40's.

It would date to that era due to its 4 into 1 straight pipe, hand
brake lever, and most importantly it's tall narrow tail! Most people
don't know that these early racers didn't have the luxury of gear
driven fuel pumps,and had to use a hand pump to pump pressure into
the fuel tank! Could you imagine having to pump your fuel pressure
up while racing down the straight-a-way,then grab the brake lever to
take the turns,twice per lap,for the entire race! Wow... Oh yeah,
the body.

I started by making a latex mold of the toy car.
Cast two bodies.
Cut the sides off of one body.
Cut the middle out of the other.
Fitted the three pieces back together.

"I will have to say that it looked really wierd about now, it had
three grills and four sets of louvers,the driver had 4 arms and
three heads... I had to dremel the heads and arms off first because
it was freaking me out!"

Then I started filling, filing, sanding, cutting fitting, added body
posts, and borrowed a head from a pennline car.









More pictures at Yahoo Groups HO Sprint Car Racing.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/hosprintcarracing_group/

ZIG


----------



## micyou03

Nice Job. I'm very impressed with your process.


----------



## zig

*Slimline Midget/Big Car*

Made some progress...
The molds for the outside and inside have been poured, I'm about ready to try it out!

Here's another picture of the mold master and the original toy car it was based on.










ZIG

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/511/Aug30_05.jpg


----------



## okracer

man that looks good are you thinkin bout makeing a roll cage of some kind


----------



## zig

*Completed Midget/Big Car*

No plans to add a rollcage... But I did overestimate the time period for this style body! It would date from the late 40's through the 50's.

Here's the first cast from the new mold, it's painted as the Miracle Power Spl. driven by Tommy Hinnershitz.









Zig


http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/511/MiraclePower3.jpg


----------



## zig

*What If Sprint Car ?*

What if Aurora had decided to make a t-jet sprint car?
What would it have looked like?

I would have to think that in the late 60's it would have had to be a slightly smaller version of the Indianapolis Racer!

Rollcages became mandatory in sprint car racing in about 1970 so it would probably not have had one.

I also think that the tire and wheel setup would have had to be similar to what they used on the Aurora Supermodified.

With all this in mind, I started out with an old Indy Racer body that had already had the wheelwells trimmed out "with toenail clippers" :lol: and started in butchering it... 
first was to enlarge the hacked out wheelwells to fit AF/X rear wheels,and straighten them up a little bit.
Then the body posts were trimmed down to lower the body to the max.
The front wheel openings were also enlarged to clear the tuff one rear wheels that will be used as fronts, like the supermodified.
Then the nose was shortened by about 1/4" and all the scoops and exhaust pipes were shaved from the sides.

I still have some work to do... I havn't decided weather or not to remove the windscreen, and I think I'm going to make it a V8 with headers on both sides and some kind of injectors on the hood.

I could be wrong but an Aurora Sprint Car, What If ???








ZIG


----------



## zig

*What if,Sprint Car*

Another picture of my What If Aurora Sprint with V8 headers...










I don't know ? If Aurora made a sprint car they may have also used the headers and nerf bars from the supermodified?

ZIG


----------



## zig

*Updated Geocities Page*

Hello Sprint Car Fans!
Have a few days off work this week,so I started updating my Geocities Page.
Here's a link to it...

http://www.geocities.com/gregzickafoose/mypage.html

I Value Your comments :thumbsup: 
ZIG


----------



## mmmoose1

Zig you gonna be home tommorow /Tuesday? Ken


----------



## zig

Hi Ken,
Check your PM's
Zig


----------



## JordanZ870

Zig! I am embaressed! I have no idea how I missed this custom 2 months ago!

Belated :thumbsup: to you! Have you taken it any farther yet? I would love to see it!


----------



## zig

Hi Joe Z
No more progress on this one yet... I still havn't decided if Aurora would have molded in the headers or not? They did mold them in on the Indy Racer... and it's not another version of the Hot Rod... And should the windscreen be removed or not ? Hmmm !


----------



## JordanZ870

I don't know what an aurora designer would have done. I believe I would be thinking along the lines of what they would have looked like in the sixties. What would have turned a designers crank and what would turn a kids head? Pipes slapped to the sides or hanging off, big and powerful? What is it that makes the super mod so desireable? Bumpers (for bumping) Nerf-bars (for nerfing) Big roof/wing (for roof/winging?) heh! i am not sure, but you know they were thinking "cool" when it went into production. Do you need to be concerned about mass-production costs? Will it look like a shortened indy when you are done? Do you want it to stand apart from the donor? 

There is some stuff to chew on for a while. I doubt that a designer set himself down and drew up that super mod in 5 minutes. I bet he played with concepts for a long time. 

Keep us posted, eh?


----------



## zig

:wave:


----------



## zig

*T-Jet Sprint*









EXPERIMENTAL PROTOTYPE THUNDERJET

Here's a car I've been tinkering with for a while...
I'm still trying to build one with as much detail as possible,and to me one of the first things that you see is the tube frame and rollcage.

FRAME:
I fabricated the frame and rollcage from "K&S" 1/16" brass hobby tube...
The frame joints are all notched and fitted,and then silver soldered.
The cage is mounted to the chassis with the chassis clip.

NERFS:
Bumpers and Nerf bars are .025 music wire...
Rear Bumper is fitted to the inside of the brass tube cage and soldered in place.
Nerf bars are also .025 music wire but are fitted to a piece of brass tube in the short wheelbase front axel holes. Then bent into shape while on the chassis and held in place by the chassis clip,similar to the side weights on a Super II

NOTE: Rollcage and Nerfbars are NOT soldered to the chassis clip and are fitted to the chassis loose enough to let them wiggle around!

BODY: The hood and tail and driver are resin castings mounted with body posts and 2-56 screws. The rest is .020 styrene sheet.

Zig


----------



## clausheupel

*All I can say is »WOW«!!!*

Greg,

that car (and concept) is really outstanding!!! Very clever design with the tube frame stuck under the T-Jet clip!

Frankly speaking I never was really too excited about often toyish looking »winged warriors« (like those made by LifeLike), but your car with the brass roll cage and steel nerf bars and bumpers is just looking great! :thumbsup: 

I´m really looking forward to update pics of that superb project!!! :wave: 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## T-jetjim

Zig- I didn't even realize that the T-jet chassis was exposed until claus pointed out the gear plate clip. Pretty nice integration. WHere did you get those wheels?

Jim


----------



## videojimmy

VERY NICE! I want one!


----------



## JordanZ870

So far so good, Zig! I can hardly wait to see it complete! I love the way you have taken natural steps to sometimes difficult problems. Well thought-out and clean!:thumbsup:


----------



## zig

Hello Claus,
Thank You, I will post more pictures of the car as it comes together...
As for the Lifelike Sprints, I was like a kid in a candy store when they were released, the first set that I bought was opened before my wife and I left the store parking lot!
Then I pulled the cars out of the set and thought "Why... did they make them SO BIG?"

They look odd because the bodies are 1/50th scale, and the chassis are 1/64th scale.
I have one of them all cut up and and about ready to re-assemble the pieces into something more like 1/60th to 1/64th scale,for resin casting. 

Thanks again for the compliments
Zig


----------



## zig

Hello Jim
Thank you, The chassis is a NOS T-Jet,and the alum. wheels are from JW's HO Speed Parts (Part # C05 Sprint Car Pack)

After studying his web site for days, I noticed that they made precision ground silicone tires,and rear sets could be mixed and matched to resemble the wide 18" right rear and smaller 14" wide left rears and still have the same diameter. This simulates the stagger used on real sprinters.

I originally wanted wide fronts but big ones to use the hot rod wheelbase, and the only thing I found was to use the same wheels as the left rear...
So I Emailed and told them what I was thinking,and asked what they would recomend to use with the rear tires that would look like big wide fronts,and still handle good on the track?

JW suggested using the tuff one sized fronts with an independent axel,and the Sprint Pack was born!

They are Awesome! The rears are threaded 0-80 and the offset can be adjusted on all four corners... they handle great,and JW's craftmanship is second to none :thumbsup: 

Here's a link...
ZIG
http://www.csonline.net/vwalters/default.htm


----------



## T-jetjim

Thanks Zig. Keep up the good work.

Jim


----------



## zig

EXPERIMENTAL PROTOTYPE THUNDERJET










Made a little more progress with this project...

Bodywork:
I wanted to update the hood to look more like present day sprinters so I did a little re-shaping to the original casting,and added a functional hood scoop.

After rough sanding to get the shape,sprayed a thin coat of Duplicolor Sandable Primer,then wet sanded with 600 grit paper,and repeated the process two more times... then wet sanded with 2000 grit.

Paint:
Sprayed 3 light coats of Duplicolor Auto Touch up paint.

More to come :thumbsup:
ZIG


----------



## zig

EXPERIMENTAL PROTOTYPE THUNDERJET










Here's a picture of the driver painted up... he's mounted to a skinny strip of lexan that connects to the tails body post.

The lexan on top of the rollcage is the wing mount, it mounts with pins and the angle of attack can be adjusted.

Zig


----------



## zig

*Remy 11k*

EXPERIMENTAL PROTOTYPE THUNDERJET


















The car is coming together...
Wings are .010 lexan covered with chrome mylar tape, wing sideboards are .015 styrene.

Decals were made with supercal decal paper, depicting Kraig Kinsers Remy #11k... Winner of the 2005 Knoxville Nationals.

The headers are from a 1/64th scale diecast car and are mounted to the frame with custom brass brackets that were made out of old 440x2 pickup shoes soldered to the brass rollcage.

Zig


----------



## noddaz

Looks great!
But it does look like a lot of work.....


----------



## zig

noddaz said:


> But it does look like a lot of work.....


It was a lot of work... but that was the idea!
The goal was to see just how close to a real sprint car I could build it...
Then kinda decide, what I like and dislike, what it runs like, ect.

For example...

Tubular frame:
Looks very realistic, but, was pretty difficult to fabricate and if it was true to scale it would be about 4" diameter tubing... I almost didn't paint it yet to see how it holds up ! Time will tell!

Hood and tail:
I really like the component style body work...
Lottsa different hoods and tails could be mixed and matched to create a variety of different style cars.

Overall:
I think the shape and proporting are close but it still came out just a bit bigger than I wanted.

Need to do lottsa track testing... :thumbsup: 

Zig


----------



## zig

*Motorized Die-cast II*

Here's something different...










This is a Winners Circle "Action" 1/64th scale sprint car...
Action's car is really 1/64th not 43rd or 55th or whatever scale and it's tiny.

The body itself is about 3/8" wide on the outside and barely 2" long.










I started by stripping the car down to the bare body, then started dremeling the inside out to fit the width of the motor from a Zip-Zap mini rc car.

The original axels were about .080 dia. so the axel holes were reamed out to 3/32" and fitted with t-jet axels, sleeved with 3/32" brass hobby tube.
A brass drop arm soldered to the front axel sleeve holds the tyco pro flag.
Zip-Zap pinion gear, t-jet ring gear, AJ's rear wheels and a JW's tuff one sized independent front end.
The motor is mounted in the body (exoskeleton) with JB Quick Weld.

The Zip-Zap motor is only supposed to run on 3.5 volts... I smoked one with a 21.8 volt tyco wall pack... this one likes a lifelike 12volt pack ?

I have done a little testing and so far it runs real quiet, is way overpowered, wobbles, bounces, is top heavy and a real handfull to drive and...
I LOVE IT! :thumbsup: 
Zig


----------



## boss9

This is a truly fantastic piece in my opinion.

You are quite the innovator! I’ve never seen anything like it.
I wondered if anything could be done with all these tiny self-powered cars that I’ve been seeing at the discount stores and dollar shops.

You’ve totally answered that question!
And so tiny-

Just a creative and ingenious scheme all around!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Cheers..


----------



## zig

Thanks boss9
Just playing around... I'm really surprised that the thing runs!
Zig


----------



## SCJ

Here is our version (race proven).....can you guess what is started life as? It fits a standard Tjet chassis.










-----------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## zig

I'll bet it was an Aurora Indianapolis Racer... 
Zig


----------



## zig

It also looks to be legal for Dayton's Bullet Sprint class...
http://www.daytonslots.com/sprints.htm

Is this club still racing ? Would there be any interest in an updated Dayton Style resin body ?

Zig


----------



## Dunk2011

Zig are you still making the resin one peice sprint car bodies that fit the racing champions wing and go on a standart t-jet chassis if you are can you sell some bodies to me or sell me a mold to make them how much would a body or mold cost. and can you leave some contact info. Thanks Dan


----------



## zig

Hi Dan,

http://www.geocities.com/gregzickafoose/JLsprints1.jpg

Still have the mold for these but it's seen better days... However also have been playing around with an updated version.

Zig


----------



## Dunk2011

Did you finish the new resin cars yet?


----------



## zig

Hi Dan,
Not yet... Got a bit carried away doing two versions to see what one I like best.
The original one was made for a t-jet first and had to work out bugs for them to fit JLTO's this time I'm making sure they will fit both chassis,the body post positioning is a little different between the two!
ZIG


----------



## zig

*JLTO Sprints*

If some of you guys are wondering what were talking about...
Here's some pictures of my original JLTO Winged Sprint Bodies.

http://www.geocities.com/gregzickafoose/JLsprints1.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/gregzickafoose/JLsprints2.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/gregzickafoose/JLSprints0.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/gregzickafoose/Jlsprints3.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/gregzickafoose/jlws000.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/gregzickafoose/jlws001.jpg

The body was made to fit a t-jet first... we decided to run the JLTO chassis as a spec class with original rubber tires to keep them competative...
Well, the first thing we figured out was that they were real easy to deslot or flip over, with all that weight up high from the wings. so we added brass washers to the front wheels to make them driveable.

As far as the body it's self, the first thing I figured out was that the hood and cockpit area fit to tightly around the top gearplate and the rear body post can interfere with the gearplate and gears when mounted on a JL chassis, instead of a t-jet.

The revised version will fit both chassis loose enough to allow enough clearance for the body to wiggle around a bit to help handle the wing weight better.

Some of the guy's asked for the tail to be a bit bigger so I've come up with one that is a bit wider, lower, and I think much better looking!

The old body didn't look complete with no sides on it so I added side panels and headers...

The slightly bigger and lower tail and side panels will add a little weight to the body, but because of where the added weight is it will lower the center of gravity and should improve the handling a lot!

I'll have pictures of the new one "ones" soon...


----------



## Dunk2011

are the new ones done yet? and have you heard anything about the wing testing for the 410 sprint cars?


----------



## Dunk2011

zig are the new resin ho sprint cars done yet???


----------



## Dunk2011

they done yt?


----------



## Pete McKay

Zig, (hopefully you're still around) your cars are amazing. I like the way that you put forth your thought process and how logically you developed this project. The cars shown in page one of this string are outstanding and show great proportion for a contemporary sprinted adapted to a slot car. My own car was designed for Magna-Traction cars only based on how Outlaw cars looked in 1984, and haven't been updated. It shows what's necessary for successful vacuforming.

Bravo.


----------



## zig

I have gotten them back out and have done a little track testing and stuff like that...
I'll get some pictures.


----------



## zig

Thanks Pete,
H.O. chassis in general are not the easiest thing to fit a sprint car body on.
Almost all of them were made to fit full fendered bodies,and as everybody knows a sprint car is real narrow... I just try to make them look as much like a real car as possible. 

Got any pictues of your Sprint Cars?

Zig




Pete McKay said:


> Zig, (hopefully you're still around) your cars are amazing. I like the way that you put forth your thought process and how logically you developed this project. The cars shown in page one of this string are outstanding and show great proportion for a contemporary sprinted adapted to a slot car. My own car was designed for Magna-Traction cars only based on how Outlaw cars looked in 1984, and haven't been updated. It shows what's necessary for successful vacuforming.
> 
> Bravo.


----------



## zig

*Sprint Cars on Speed Report*

This message was posted on Yahoo Groups, HO Sprint Car Racing.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/hosprintcarracing_group/

Hope it's OK to share with the Sprint Car Fans at Hobby Talk...
Zig
....................................................................................



Hello Race Fans,

I'd like to ask all of the members of this group to contact SPEED TV
and encourage them to include more video clips of the USAC/CRA
Sprint Cars to their Speed Report Program.

As most of you know, Speed Report dedicates a segment of their
program to non-NASCAR racing. Over the past year or so, the time
allowed for Sprint Cars (both Winged and Non-Wing) has decreased.

Raceway Video's Jeff Kristensen, who records the USAC/CRA events,
has clips ready to air after every race. In addition to the TV
Clips, he shares weekly clips (for free) on his website-
www.racewayvideo.com. However, the producers of Speed Report
generally choose not to air Sprint Cars unless they need to fill
time.

Any clips aired on programs such as Speed Report, or the Sunshine
Network's RaceScene (which is now cancelled) are a great way to
promote USAC/CRA- it's drivers, teams, tracks, sponsors, and events.

Since the TV coverage is not as hoped, USAC has chosen not to renew
Raceway Video's deal with USAC/CRA. Now, events like Garrett
Hansen's first win at Perris, your favorite driver's victory, and
great charges to the front are in danger of not being recorded or
available for purchase.

So, I'm asking for help to promote the sport we love by contacting
SPEED TV and in the process helping a friend who has done a lot for
Sprint Car Racing.

Let your voice be heard. Those in charge of programming need to
listen to their subscribers and fan base.

SPEED TV's Feedback Page is at http://www.speedtv.com/feedback/.
Just fill out the online form and click submit.

If anyone knows of an email address to contact, please let us know.

Thanks,

Lance Jennings - SCRAFAN.COM - [email protected]

__________________________________________________________________

Hey folks,

Just an FYI...This is also adversely affecting the USAC National
Divisions, the World of Outlaws, the All-Stars, the ASCS, and every
single other division of sprint car racing in the country as well.
The powers-that-be at "The SPEED Report" have informed us that
coverage of 2007 sprint car events will be sparse at best, and I
recommend everyone who has a computer, and is a fan of sprint,
midget and silver crown racing to let their voice be heard. It's
unfortunate, but sprint and midget car racing is getting pushed
aside by the 800 lb. gorilla known as NASCAR. The only thing we as
fans of this sport can do is plead with them to change their minds.

So, please, by all means, follow the steps that Lance Jennings has
laid out above. Please help us to bring you the highlights of the
United States Auto Club premiere divisions....Thank you. Sincerely,

Dean Mills
Mills Video Productions
Official Videographer of USAC
WWW.MILLSVIDEOPRODUCTIONS.COM


----------



## Pete McKay

Zig, my molds are all handbuilt from sheet plastic, I haven't gotten into the art of resin casting yet. 

Here's my outlaw sprinter, midget, super mod and generic sports car molds:










A finished sprinter looks like this:










As you can see they're very 1980's based in design. I plan on using the midget's style exhaust made from thick solder and tube plastic, and bringing the hood up to your more contemporary standard. Right now I have a step on the fuel tank that will be removed and have nerf bars molded in, again using thick solder. They won't be as crisp as yours are but they should be passable for the local guys. There's just noting like what you have that I've seen available. I'm still not sure if I'll use the modled in front wing like you have, we have both winged and non-wing racing out here and I hate to limit myself to just once curcuit.

Right now the most requested item is my DIRT Late Model used by HORSA, in April the body will be available to non-HOSRA members and I've already got another group placing so many advanced orders I may make a second more aerodynamically advanced version.


----------



## zig

Looking Good... I Like how you used the AF/X body mount to hold your bodies on.

My 440x2 body is the only one that has the nose wing molded in,"Yet"
My t-jet body was made with or without nose wing mounts,by using 2 different molds.
........................................................................................................


Pete McKay said:


> Zig, my molds are all handbuilt from sheet plastic, I haven't gotten into the art of resin casting yet.
> 
> A finished sprinter looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see they're very 1980's based in design. I plan on using the midget's style exhaust made from thick solder and tube plastic, and bringing the hood up to your more contemporary standard. Right now I have a step on the fuel tank that will be removed and have nerf bars molded in, again using thick solder. They won't be as crisp as yours are but they should be passable for the local guys. There's just noting like what you have that I've seen available. I'm still not sure if I'll use the modled in front wing like you have, we have both winged and non-wing racing out here and I hate to limit myself to just once curcuit.


----------



## zig

*I think I fixed it!*



zig said:


> As for the Lifelike Sprints, I was like a kid in a candy store when they were released, the first set that I bought was opened before my wife and I left the store parking lot!
> Then I pulled the cars out of the set and thought "Why... did they make them SO BIG?"
> 
> They look odd because the bodies are 1/50th scale, and the chassis are 1/64th scale.
> I have one of them all cut up and and about ready to re-assemble the pieces into something more like 1/60th to 1/64th scale,for resin casting.
> Zig


I got it back together... still needs some filling, filing, sanding ect. before casting the mold.

The original car behind shows how much extra bodywork was removed :thumbsup: 









ZIG


----------



## zig

*JLTO 2 Spy Photos*



Dunk2011 said:


> they done yt?


Still not done yet but here are some spy photos...









The two versions of JLTO 2 after some minimal track testing... 
This version is closest to being complete, Remember that the Original JLTO Sprint uses wings from a 1/64th scale diecast car... I had to try to make the new one with more details, add a few ellements that the guys racing them asked for but not change it so much the older ones were obsolete.










I got started primering this one because I wasn't sure if I really liked it or not??? Since we are using Racing Champions diecast cars for the wing donors,I tried to put a little more of the diecast cars looks into it... still don't know  

However you get the idea of how the tail driver and rollcage might look.
ZIG


----------



## zig

*Spy Photos continued*

JLTO 2 will probably look more like this one.









ZIG


----------



## zig

Or Maybe not...


----------



## Pete McKay

ROFL!!! Talk about a dramatic pause....

Zig, PM me your addy and I'll send you some samples of my TJ Late Model once I get it finished. I'll be drawing test pop's tomorrow.


----------



## zig

Pete McKay said:


> ROFL!!! Talk about a dramatic pause....
> 
> Zig, PM me your addy and I'll send you some samples of my TJ Late Model once I get it finished. I'll be drawing test pop's tomorrow.


OK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zig

*Hot Rod / Sprint*

One of my favorite old bodies was the Lancer Sprint Car... 

The only thing I didn't like about it, was that you had to cut them down to nothing to fit them to the chassis.

What If... it had a hotrod front end and would fit the front of the chassis :wave:

Here's a spy photo of the first prototype, it's .015" lexan, the headers and driver are formed into the body, his cranium is resin cast.










ZIG


----------



## WesJY

zig said:


> One of my favorite old bodies was the Lancer Sprint Car...
> 
> The only thing I didn't like about it, was that you had to cut them down to nothing to fit them to the chassis.
> 
> What If... it had a hotrod front end and would fit the front of the chassis :wave:
> 
> Here's a spy photo of the first prototype, it's .015" lexan, the headers and driver are formed into the body, his cranium is resin cast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZIG


would be nice to have one that will fit on tyco narrow chassis or another magnet cars!!

Wes


----------



## zig

WesJY said:


> would be nice to have one that will fit on tyco narrow chassis or another magnet cars!!
> 
> Wes


The lancer was t-jet era stuff, I don't know how an ald timer body would look on a magnet chassis with the smaller diameter wider tires? Hmmmm.....

ZIG


----------



## noddaz

*Well, that is slick looking...*



zig said:


> One of my favorite old bodies was the Lancer Sprint Car...
> 
> The only thing I didn't like about it, was that you had to cut them down to nothing to fit them to the chassis.
> 
> What If... it had a hotrod front end and would fit the front of the chassis :wave:
> 
> Here's a spy photo of the first prototype, it's .015" lexan, the headers and driver are formed into the body, his cranium is resin cast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZIG


Looks good!
I would have never thought that would turn out so nice on a TJet...

Scott


----------



## Bill Hall

Dig it Zig!

I'd like a pair of those when your ready

Wouldnt the later chassis throw the proportions off anyhow?

I can see the T-jet with a drag pack and a 9 tooth setup. Short track insanity!


----------



## videojimmy

there was a guy selling resin versions of that body on the bay. I havent seen them in a long time. His didn't have those pipes, he used the Aurora Modfied pipes as his model. I like the pipes on yours much more. 

very, very nice!


----------



## zig

Scott... Thanks, 
It sits a bit higher than I intended, might try to slam it a bit more.
Like I said, the lancer sprint is one of my favorite bodies... 
Also like the Lancer Sportsman body,but both of them require cutting away all of the body around the front of the chassis, leaving a skinny fragile hood and nose, that is hard to paint and detail.
And sticking way out there, just waiting to get CRUNCHED !!!

The nose is stubbed up a bit more than the original hot rod, the tail is just a bit smaller than the lancer, and the chassis is completely covered when viewed from above.

This should allow a little bit more room for painting and decals.

Bill H. Thanks,
A while back I did some research on a "True Scale" H.O. Sprint Car, and came to the conclusion that what we think of as HO or 1/64th scale sprint car is really closer to 1/60th such as a 15" wheel = .250" dia.
Smaller dia. tires and wheels would make it look more like a midget 13" wheel = .216 dia.

Wider rear tires would be ok if your going to build a late 60's version.
USAC made rollcages or " Sissy Bars " mandatory in the sprint division at the beginning of the 1970 season due to a rash of fatal crashes in 69.
The wide oval tire had all ready made the old narrow knobby tire obsolete, and small block chevy's were killing off the offys.

Jimmy... Thanks,
I think those were Alpha Slots cars... I don't know for sure but they may have had some Dash supermodified parts on them?
The headers are from an old toy car, thought they looked more like 60's era headers than the ones I use on more modern cars... they may need to be shortened a bit for tire clearance.

ZIG 
P.S. A resin version... Hmmm :wave:


----------



## vaBcHRog

I have a driver that would look correct for a midget version with the smaller tires.

Also if you do a resin version you should be able to drop the driver down some

Roger Corrie


----------



## zig

*Slimline Sprints Revisited*

The Aurora Slimline Chassis still looks the most like a sprint car...
I've been messing around with some of my old slimline sprint resin molds and came up with a couple of lexan versions, the first one is a Matchbox style body.










The matchbox car was modeled after the Gambler and Stanton cars of the late 80's and early 90's here's the slot car running down the diecast car it was modeled after... Steve Kinser's Maxim #11 circa 1992 :thumbsup: 










ZIG


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

What ever happened to ZIG ? I just found this old thread and I'm totally Blown AWAY ! I'd love to see more, and/or just keep this thread active about Sprint Car body building :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny

Check out Doc's thread. He has his sprint car body done now to fit the LifeLike & T-Jet in addition to the narrow Tyco 440X-2.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

eastside johnny said:


> Check out Doc's thread. He has his sprint car body done now to fit the LifeLike & T-Jet in addition to the narrow Tyco 440X-2.


 Yep Johnny, I Was on Docs thread right Before I found this one...and I'm diggin Docs Bodies too ! I just thought this was a cool thread as well


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Tyco*



zig said:


> Is anyone on HOBBY TALK interested in racing HO Sprint Cars?
> If so what kind of bodies and chassis do you race?
> 
> Zig


Just saw this and YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS...................



















And some winged modifieds....


----------

